# MZ-Elk Uintas snow conditions?



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I am planning on hunting either the North or South Slope of the Uintas for the muzzleloader elk hunt. Having never been in those mountains during that period, the weather has me a bit concerned.

Typically, what can I expect in the way of snow? Would it be wise to camp in the low country to avoid having a trailer snowed in for the winter?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

aye lad. that it would - better safe than sorry on trailer location. i remember back in 84 on the regular elk hunt when folks got caught up hells canyon, had to take a dozer to get em all out. conditions can turn on a dime and spit out 9 cents change. then again, it may stay nice and dry thru mid december. one thing you can count on is that it will be colder than a mother in law's kiss... even colder than a well diggers butt. to keep check on current snow conditions go to this page:http://www.ut.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/

the stations you want to keep tabs on are: lily lake, hayden fork, steel creek park, hewinta, hole in the rock, hickerson park and a new one at spirit lake we just put in a week ago. you can get snow depth and hourly temperature at each site. enjoy and good luck on the muzzie.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Kingfisher thanks for the link! Very useful.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

lehi said:


> Hey Kingfisher thanks for the link! Very useful.


Yup, thanks a bunch! Answered all of my questions and then some...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just a ps on this cause i forgot you were looking at the south slope as well...
south slope sites are:
rock creek, currant creek, lakefork basin, lakefork, five points lake, chepeta, trout creek, mosby mountain and a new one at the mid point of hells canyon called lakefork #3.

east side only one: kings cabin
west side: trial lake, beaver divide, smith and morehouse and the chalk creeks 1 and 2.

there is a clickable map available so you dont have to keep track of names at: http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/snotel/Utah/utah.html


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Kingfisher,
Thanks for the link. I had been looking for it recently with no luck  
Very helpful and timely too.  I like the addition of Lakefork #3-it gives a look at a little lower elevation - and pretty close to camp too :shock:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we aim to please. i imagine there will be lots of looks tomorrow morning thru friday to see what this storm actually delivers... likely 6 to 12 inches but how long it lasts will be interesting, ground is still warm at the mid elevations and it will warm back up by sunday/monday... not to hot, but a bit warmer than wed-friday... great timing for some snow and the hunt.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> likely 6 to 12 inches but how long it lasts will be interesting


Thats what has me concerned for the most part. How long it stays. Ive never been in the Uintas this late and dont know if the snow usually melts off after a storm or lingers for the winter.

Thanks much Kingfisher! That link is a great tool for planning our trip next month.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

cool


----------

